# Hibbarupaanssssappp



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

018 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 8, 2013)

.



***​


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ***​




What?


----------



## ZimPhoto (Mar 8, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> .
> ***​



I laughed out loud.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't get it


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll explain with an image...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## mishele (Mar 8, 2013)

lol This forum is just filled w/ classy people.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> lol This forum is just filled w/ classy people.



And classy cats.
They're like that though. They can't help it.


----------



## mishele (Mar 8, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > lol This forum is just filled w/ classy people.
> ...


Did you just start a sentence w/ "And"? lol :greenpbl:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> Did you just start a sentence w/ "And"? lol :greenpbl:



Yup! It's in the bible.


----------



## techniker (Mar 8, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> I don't get it



Read "Breakfast of Champions". I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## runnah (Mar 8, 2013)

Who wants a new avatar?


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

WTF! I post a photo of one of my cats and you are making eyes at his brown eye?


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm sure glad you censored that with a pasty


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 9, 2013)

Ahhh the ever present puckered starfish. Quality thread, would read again.


----------

